# A Walrus or a Large Black hog? :)



## Cornish Heritage (Mar 31, 2012)

With the temps in the 80's today the animals are hot! As I went down to bring the milk cow up to milk I took this pic of Martin in one of our ponds. 







Martin, is a Large Black Majestic boar that we brought in from Canada 2 years ago. He is 3 1/2 years old & still very agile & very competent in getting the job done

Liz


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 2, 2012)

And looks quite content!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 2, 2012)

Love it!  He looks pretty content there!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 2, 2012)

He looks fantastic with his ears right over his eyes - Just how they should be - great pic


----------

